# STAR WARS-Frank Lehman's Exhaustive Encyclopedia of Themes and Motifs from all the Star Wars Canon has been Updated



## ed buller (May 15, 2021)

https://franklehman.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/02/Star-Wars-Thematic-Catalogue.pdf
Incredible achievement form both Frank and Johnny i'd say. So much to digest

Best

ed


----------



## J-M (May 15, 2021)

Ok, this is just fucking amazing. No other way to put it.


----------



## emasters (May 15, 2021)

Wow - just wow...


----------



## Gil (May 16, 2021)

Hello,
Thanks for the info!

In addition to Star Wars, you can find a catalog of themes for https://franklehman.com/indiana-jones-themes/ (Indiana Jones) and https://franklehman.com/home-alone-themes/ (Home Alone).

Regards,
Gil.


----------

